# critique my new paint please :)



## mlouati1389 (Jan 21, 2012)

heres a couple more.. not like theyre much better. but figured the more the merrier


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Cant tell much from the pictures to get a good conformation critique.

But i really really like her! She looks overall like a nice mare. I think you got a steal!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mlouati1389 (Jan 21, 2012)

thank you. when i pick her up, ill try to update with better pictures.


----------



## Randella (Dec 13, 2011)

Love her, she looks adorable


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Nice mare & a great price! Have fun w/her.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

She stands close behind and is camped under.. a bit sickle hocked... her hind toes seem to point straight forward which is incorrect. You want the hind toes to point out a bit which allows the hind leg to work like a spring to drive the horse forward. The hind leg is actually designed like a spiral so the hind toes should point out a bit. Toes forward usually indicate bowed hind legs. She is built downhill. She has a nice long hip and is very Quarterhorse is type. 

She has a nice shoulder, but her humerus lays a bit flat which restricts her movement. You can see this in the trotting picture. 

She has a lovely neck and head and very very pretty markings! Enjoy her!


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Love that name:lol: She is a nice mare,looks like you got a great buy!!!


----------



## mlouati1389 (Jan 21, 2012)

thank you very much for the critique. i do not think she is down hill though.. those may be the pictures because she is quite level in person. i will just have to get better pictures when i pick her up. i appreciate the time and honesty everyone.


----------



## luv2ride (Jun 9, 2011)

I think she is very pretty. Love her markings.


----------



## Customcanines (Jun 17, 2012)

I think you got a great deal -she's very pretty and looks sweet. How in the world are you going to be able to wait until Sept to get her!!!!!!! have fun


----------

